

Connect for iPhone – A contact manager to manage pro and private contacts - ojaouen
https://itunes.apple.com/app/dexem-connect/id659434552

======
sb35
Great app, easy to use. Many thanks for to the works done.

------
nunspop
Wonderful app!! Very useful

~~~
ojaouen
Thanks a lot! Glad you like it!

